# Games you're looking forward to seeing released in 2014



## Kira Yamato (Dec 29, 2013)

As the new year approaches a new slate of games are being prepared for release. Which games are you looking forward to seeing released?

As for me....

*WiiU*


_Hyrule Warriors_|| 2014 [NA]
_Mario Kart 8_|| Spring 2014 [NA]

*PS3*


_Persona 5_|| Q4 2014 [JPN]
_Persona 4 Arena 2_||Q3 2014 [JPN]


*PS4*


_Driveclub PS4_|| Q1 2014 [NA]

*3DS*


_Bravely Default_|| February 7th, 2014 [NA]
_Persona Q_|| Q3 2014 [JPN]


----------



## Reyes (Dec 29, 2013)

Infamous Second Son

Maybe Final Fantasy XV

Order 1886

Hopefully Uncharted

Kingdom Hearts 2.5

Mario Kart 8

Final Fantasy X HD

Final Fantasy XIV PS4

TitianFall 

Halo 5


----------



## Doom85 (Dec 29, 2013)

Bayonetta 2
Dark Souls 2
Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze
The Evil Within
Hyrule Warriors
Infamous Second Son
Kingdom Hearts 2.5
Mario Kart 8
The Order 1886
Persona 5
Smash Bros 4
South Park: Stick of Truth
Tales of Symphonia Chronicles
Tales of Xillia 2
Watch Dogs
"X"
Yoshi's Epic Yarn


----------



## Blunt (Dec 29, 2013)

Bravely. Default.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 29, 2013)

TitanFall, Sunset Overdrive, and Thief for me. 

I'm sure there are some other things as well but those come to mind immediately.


----------



## Rios (Dec 29, 2013)

GTA V for the PC


----------



## dream (Dec 29, 2013)

_Titanfall_ and _Witcher 3_ are pretty much the only announced games that I'm looking forward to in 2014.


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 29, 2013)

Hyper Light Drifter


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2013)

Persona     V


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 29, 2013)

Bravely DefaultConception II
Demon Gaze
Dark Souls 2
X (maaaayyybe 2014)


----------



## Light Warrior (Dec 29, 2013)

South Park: The Stick of Truth and Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 29, 2013)

_Pillars of Eternity
Dragon Age 3
Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes
The Witcher 3_


----------



## Мoon (Dec 29, 2013)

Mainly looking forward towards a few PS4 Games:
-Kingdom Hearts 3
-The Elder Scrolls Online
-Final Fantasy XV
-Drakengard 3
-Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2013)

Kingdom Hearts III?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 29, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Bravely DefaultConception II
> Demon Gaze,
> Dark Souls 2
> X (maaaayyybe 2014)



According to Nintendo, X is a 2014 title


----------



## Firaea (Dec 29, 2013)

In order of anticipation:

1. Persona 5 
2. Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes / The Phantom Pain
3. Uncharted (hopefully?)
4. Final Fantasy X HD Remaster
5. Final Fantasy XV
6. Bravely Default
7. The Last Guardian ()


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 29, 2013)

In no real order...


X
Bayonetta 2(hopefully)
Order 1886
Uncharted 4
Witcher 3
Tomb Raider DE
Kingdom HEarts 2.5
FFX HD
Drakgengard 3
Guilty Gear Xrd
Dark Souls 2
Kagero Deception 4
Persona 5
Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze
The Evil Within
Infamous
Tales Of Symphonia HD
Tales of Xillia 2
Tales of Zestria
Mario Kart 8
Smash Bros Wii U
Watch Dogs
FFXV (hopefully)
LTG (heh)



also hopefully more unnanounced


----------



## Мoon (Dec 29, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Kingdom Hearts III?



One can only hope Nomura will be kind this year


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 29, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> According to Nintendo, X is a 2014 title



Damn.

I'm sure I'll remember more, though.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 29, 2013)

We're getting 2.5, i don't expect 2 KH titles in one year, and you should not either. Infact, i'd say it was 99% impossible


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2013)

Ah, yes, Kingdom Hearts 2.5.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 29, 2013)

Do you guys think that we are getting a RE game in 2014?

I like Inu list a lot.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 29, 2013)

Smash Brothers. 

Hopefully something else.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 29, 2013)

i don't think capcom knows where they even want to go with resident evil street fighter or any of their other franchises cause they've fucked them so hard. Capcom's a bitch


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 29, 2013)

Just gonna look forward to Monster Hunter.

Too bad they're in bed with Nintendo and their mediocre hardware and awful online architecture.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 29, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Just gonna look forward to Monster Hunter.
> 
> Too bad they're in bed with Nintendo and their mediocre hardware and awful online architecture.



I am still amaze how Sony let that series go from their hands.

I am looking forward to MH4 but with Capcom you never know when is coming for us


----------



## Reyes (Dec 29, 2013)

Capcom say they got new projects to announce soon.

Just wait for Capom captivate event.

Hopefully something with Dragon Dogma 2.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 29, 2013)

The third Pokemon version or R/S remakes, KH 2.5 and SSB for Wii U/3DS.


----------



## Мoon (Dec 30, 2013)

Looks like KH 2.5 will have to do for 2014 , but there should be no excuses come 2015.
Hopefully Capcom comes up with a new DMC.


----------



## Stein (Dec 30, 2013)

Smash Bros.
MK 8
Possibly Resident Evil if it's starring Ada Wong.
Uncharted 4
Hyrule Warriors
Metal Gear Mistral


----------



## Scizor (Dec 30, 2013)

Sm4sh [Wii U/3DS] (TBA 2014)
(Possibly) Zelda U [Wii U] (TBA)


----------



## Mider T (Dec 30, 2013)

Mario Sochi Winter Olympics 2014.  Might finally get to see the sexual tension between Mario and Wario released in a passionate kiss.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm not getting my hopes up for a 2015 release for KH3 either.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 30, 2013)

Mario Kart 8
Dat Sm4sh Bros
Shantea: 1/2 Genie Hero
Tales of Xillia 2
Tales of Symphonia HD
Sims 4
Bravely Default


----------



## Platinum (Dec 30, 2013)

I wouldn't even expect KH3 until 2016.


----------



## Мoon (Dec 30, 2013)

Stunna said:


> I'm not getting my hopes up for a 2015 release for KH3 either.


The only thing further hindering KH3 longer than 2015 would be if Nomura were to work on a sequel to the next numerical entry in the Final Fantasy franchise after FFXV, which is unfortunately always an option, but one last  thing I will say is that KH3 better be worth the wait & the tease(r).


----------



## Nuuskis (Dec 30, 2013)

For PC:
-GTA V
-And I'm still waiting for Rockstar to also release Red Dead Redemption to PC aswell, but one can only hope...

From Nintendo:
-Legend of Zelda for Wii U, although I don't even own the console.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 30, 2013)

^ fat chance of RDR for PC, R* doesn't give a shit about PC....i guess you can act like that when you make your money regardless i suppose

Also, i would not be suprised if KH3 launched in holiday of 15


----------



## Мoon (Dec 30, 2013)

Although that's practically the beginning of 2016 
that little bit of optimism is good enough and sounds accurate.


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 30, 2013)

Witcher 3, Pillars of Eternity, Torment: Tides of Numenera, Wasteland 2, Diablo 3: Reaper of Souls.

Maybe Watch_Dogs.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 30, 2013)

MGS V

The world can burn after that for all I care


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 30, 2013)

Bayonetta 2
Mario Kart
Smash Bros
Drakengard 3
Watch_Dogs
Destiny
Infamous Second Son
Guilty Gear Xrd
Kirby: Triple Deluxe


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 30, 2013)

^ Forgot destiny 




cnorwood said:


> Street fighter?



Well it should be obvious considering that they've said there won't be another street fighter atleast another 5 years. They over saturated the market with milking 4 and SFXT and now scratching their heads wondering what could have possibly happend


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 30, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ Forgot destiny
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not really milking considering the fans practically beg for an update every year or so.


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 30, 2013)

Lords of Shadow 2

Watch Doges 
The Banner Saga
Tales of Symphonia Chronicles
FFX HD
Dark Souls 2
Titanfall
Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes
Massive Chalice
Dragon Age: Inquisition
Drakengard 3
Tales of Xillia 2
The Evil Within
The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt
Tom Clancy's The Division

I'm gonna pirate every single one of them except for Witcher, Titanfall and The Division.


----------



## Nuuskis (Dec 30, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ fat chance of RDR for PC, R* doesn't give a shit about PC....i guess you can act like that when you make your money regardless i suppose



Yeah, it's very unlikely that we will ever see RDR on PC but I am keeping my hopes up for 3 reasons:

1. Rockstars was looking for a PC coder this year...
2. ...probably for someone turning their games, especially GTA V for a PC-version.
3. But if they are turning GTA V for PC why not RDR? It's very popular game and alot of people have asked them to make it for PC aswell.

But it has been 3 years since the release of RDR, so it's very unlikely that it would ever happen but I like to keep my hopes up. At least I'm not buying a whole console just for a single game, especially a console which is turning old now.

If only some private person who is good at coding would emulate it for PC...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 30, 2013)

your not emulating 360 and PS3 anytime soon. Maybe in 10 years?  atleast for 360 it'll be a very long while but not impossible. For ps3 on the other hand i doubt the cell will ever be able to be fully emulated cause its a dead architecture after the ps3, and the documentation is probably impossible to find outside of sony.


----------



## Mael (Dec 30, 2013)

This is a given. 

All-Star Battle for American PS3s in 2014.


----------



## The World (Dec 30, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> Lords of Shadow 2
> 
> Watch Doges
> The Banner Saga
> ...



This is pretty much my list to a T

jojo's allstar battle is missing tho


----------



## ice77 (Dec 30, 2013)

*Personally only 2 games pop into my mind. 

Watch Dogs 

New Metal Gear Solid

And we might as well face it that fallout 4 won't be out until 2015. *


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Dec 30, 2013)

Uncharted

oh wait I don't have a ps4


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 30, 2013)

Out of fucking nowhere, when everyone thought it wasn't gonna happen, Itakagi reveals that his action game, Devil's Third, is almost complete.

siliconera.com/2013/12/30/alive-devils-third-80-complete-coming-next-year/

Fucking A'.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 30, 2013)

1- *X*
2-Bayonetta 2
3-Smash Brother
4-Bravely Default
5-Mario Kart 8
6-Watch Dogs
7-Titanfall[ I need to find a way to play it]
8-Kirby [3DS]
9-Guilty Gear Xrd
10-Donkey Kong: Tropical Freeze


----------



## MCTDread (Dec 30, 2013)

Titanfall 
Mario Kart 8
Super Smash Brothers
Kingdom Hearts 2.5


Possibly a new Star Wars game.... hopefully


----------



## Folka (Dec 31, 2013)

- FF XV

- Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes and The Phantom Pain (A possible Rising 2 sequel would be also awesome)

- Infamous Second Son

- Guilty Gear Xrd

- Uncharted or Tomb Raider sequel 

- Bayonetta 2


----------



## Lance (Dec 31, 2013)

Titan Fall, Final fantasy, and maybe NHL 15 for Xbox one
and definitely Watch dogs


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm gonna get gunned down for this, but I'm not sold on X yet..


----------



## Shirker (Dec 31, 2013)

I'll do you one better: I have no idea what it is. Is it some JRPG or something?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 31, 2013)

action rpg


----------



## Reyes (Dec 31, 2013)

Shirker said:


> I'll do you one better: I have no idea what it is. Is it some JRPG or something?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQrYwYbwlS4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Reyes (Dec 31, 2013)

Khris said:


> I'm gonna get gunned down for this, but I'm not sold on X yet..



Same here  .


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 31, 2013)

no sold? spiritual sequel to Xenoblade? no sold? man I am so fucking in. Base Monolith Soft!!


----------



## Reyes (Dec 31, 2013)

Couldn't get into Xenoblade


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 1, 2014)

Zidane said:


> Couldn't get into Xenoblade



what a shame, the game made fall in love with the genre all over again. Is my second favorite Jrpg of all time. FFVI is on top


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 1, 2014)

i hear a lot of praise about xenoblade, but i never felt like the genre had stalled to begin with, which makes xeno merely above average in my book  of course, i don't think any other japanese company wants to whether the development costs to make the games


----------



## PureWIN (Jan 2, 2014)

Titanfall!


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Jan 2, 2014)

So far the only games that have me excited are:

KH 2.5
Infamous: Second Sons
Destiny

and thats about it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 2, 2014)

FF 15 wont be out in 2014.

Mostly looking forward to the shitload of indie games coming out next year

Donkey Kong Country Tropical Freeze and Devils third are gonna be good.

Gonna do some importing too. Persona Q boi


----------



## Savior (Jan 2, 2014)

Assassin's Creed V
Watch Dogs
Gran Turismo 6.5
Need for Speed PS4
NBA 2K 15


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jan 2, 2014)

Watch Dogs
Destiny
Persona 5
MGS Ground Zeroes
Wolfenstein: The New Order
JoJos Bizarre Adventure: ASB 
South Park: The Stick of Truth
The Evil Within
Child of Light
Witcher 3


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 2, 2014)

i also forgot about wolfenstein


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 2, 2014)

Next gen Fight Night.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 2, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> i hear a lot of praise about xenoblade, but i never felt like the genre had stalled to begin with, which makes xeno merely above average in my book  of course, i don't think any other japanese company wants to whether the development costs to make the games



I believe the genre was struggling before Xenoblade imo. A lot of bad quality games and the Tales series were not helping. Only want great Tales game [Vesperia] beside that decent/ok/mediocre.

I don't look forward to Tales games anymore that series is dead to me.


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 2, 2014)

kingdom hearts, persona, smash, watch dogs, infamous. god my pour wallet...


----------



## Arcuya (Jan 2, 2014)

I can't fathom how excited i am for dark souls 2, i've got dark souls on all three systems for some unknown reason  and i'm glad its coming out on ps3 and pc not the ps4(miss not being a student). FFXV looks amazing and apparently i've heard it might come out in 2014 so hopeful thoughts


----------



## Justice (Jan 5, 2014)

Kingdom Hearts 3
FF XV
Watch Dogs
Dying Light

I would say JJBA ASB and J Stars Victory Vs, but I don't have a PS3 and PS4 doesn't have backwards compatibility.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 5, 2014)

Are there any RPGs games coming out this year for the new consoles


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 6, 2014)

X
Bayonetta 2
Devil's Third


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 7, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Are there any RPGs games coming out this year for the new consoles



The Witcher 3 currently has a Q2 release window.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 8, 2014)

*My 2014 Games Wish List:
Assassin's Creed III: Liberation HD (PS3)
Final Fantasy X/X-2 HD Remaster (PS3)
Kingdom Hearts HD 2.5 ReMIX (PS3)
Lightning Returns: Final Fantasy XIII (PS3)
Sleeping Dogs: Triad Wars (PS3)
South Park: The Stick of Truth (PS3)
Thief (PS3)
Watch Dogs (PS3)*

Btw, is there a website I can stalk/subscribe to, that announces all new video games?

Especially PS3 games though, and they don't have to be exclusives.


----------



## Siris (Jan 8, 2014)

I would say the Year Walk port to PC if that counts, simply because it will allow others to get dragged into the insanity that is that BLOODY GOAT and Theodor.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 10, 2014)

Final Fantasy X, X-2 HD
Tales of Symphonia HD
South Park: Stick of Truth
Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes
Castlevania: Lord of Shadows 2
Dark Souls 2
Thief
Watch Dogs
GTA V PC (??) 
J-Stars Victory VS
Infamous: Second Son
Assassin's Creed III: Liberation (not sure) 
Kingdom Hearts 2.5 HD
The Evil Within 
Persona 5
Smash 4 (both WIi U and 3DS)
Mario Kart 8 
Tales of Xillia 2
Destiny
Soul Sacrifice Delta 
Devil Third 

And some other Japanese games 

Probably forgot some


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Jan 10, 2014)

Mario Kart 8 
Super Smash Bros WiiU
KH2.5
Tales Of Xillia 2
Tales of Symphonia HD
Uncharted 4


----------



## 115 (Jan 11, 2014)

The Witcher 3 (PS4)
Fable Anniversary (360)
Thief (PS4)
Destiny (PS4)
Elder Scrolls Online (PS4) - The Beta has been quite fun so far
The Division (PS4) - If rumors are to be true...we may not be seeing this title until 2015
MGSV - The Phantom Pain (PS4)
Dragon Age: Inquisition (PS4)


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 11, 2014)

Sora no Kiseki SC for the PC


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 11, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Sora no Kiseki SC for the PC



This and
Tales of Xillia 2
Tales of Symphonia HD collection
Bravely Default Flying ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Fairy

Persona Q
Persona 5

X


----------



## Shirker (Jan 11, 2014)

Lord Yu said:


> This and
> Tales of Xillia 2
> Tales of Symphonia HD collection
> Bravely Default Flying ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Fairy
> ...



Such JRPG.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Jan 12, 2014)

Final Fantasy: Lightning Returns
Castlevania - Lord of Shadow 2
Earth Defence Force 2025
Fable Anniversary
South Park - The Stick of Truth
Demonicon
Murdered - Soul Suspect
Watch Dogs
Sacrilegium
Alien Isolation
Dying Light (and pray may it be the game Dead Island never was)
Game of Thrones - A Telltale Games
Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm Revolution
The Walking Dead Season 2
Middle-Earth: The Shadows of Mordor

Gonna read up more on these games, almost hoping that a few of them will look boring, cause I'll have to sell my soul to afford all of them this year.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 12, 2014)

Edamame
By2
Xevious


----------

